
Immunity Passports Could Create a New Category of Privilege - Farbodkhz
https://onezero.medium.com/immunity-passports-could-create-a-new-category-of-privilege-2f70ce1b905
======
vanniv
Do you want people to seek the virus?

Because this will accomplish that.

~~~
Farbodkhz
Off course not. It's one of the worst things that can happen. But these claims
are out there and people and governments are talking about them. My goal is
just conversation and getting inputs and I don't think not talking about bad
things make them go away.

